# setting up a new aquarium system



## seba (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey guys, I am switching from fresh water to salt water very soon, would like to do this right so need a few suggestions. I got a 60 tank, just purchased a ASM in sump skimmer, 10K mettal halide with 2 double t5 acinic bulbs i think they are 65 w each, over flow system, and a uv sterilizer, and a power head. 
1. thinking about going with a refugium http://www.aquacave.com/detail.aspx?ID=1049
What kind of pump should I buy if my overflow is a 1 inch pipe?
2. Should i be running my uv sterilizer 24/7
https://www.marinedepot.com/ps_viewItem~idProduct~ES77070.html
also how should i set this up(in sump?) and what kind of pump should i buy to run this.
3. At first i will be going with fish only but eventually into reef system
how much and what kind live rock/sand should i buy?
4. How long do I need to cycle the system for before adding fish?
Sorry for all the questions guys all the help will be greatly apreaciated I just don't want to jump into it without having all the facts. 
Thanks.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

You need about 60# of live rock, and enough sand to be at least 1" thick.

You should cycle for about 4 weeks, maybe longer depending on your water conditions.


----------



## seba (Dec 17, 2007)

more help please!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

